
Sublime Text - ivank
http://www.sublimetext.com/
======
CodeMage
After a 15-minute test drive, here are the things I liked:

\- It's really fast.

\- Minimap is a really great feature, especially in conjunction with search.

\- Multi-pane layouts are nice, but what they lack is the ability to put the
same file in two different panes.

\- Multi-select is a nice feature, but it doesn't seem like something I would
use very often.

\- Search & replace interface is nicely placed -- as a bar at the bottom,
instead of a pop-up window -- so that it doesn't get in the way.

Here's what's keeping me from switching:

\- No out-of-the-box feature for opening remote files, especially SFTP. I know
it says it can integrate with WinSCP, but what I'm talking about is: download,
install, run and be able to open a remote file right from the menus.

\- No code folding. This would have been a serious problem for me in and of
itself, but it's especially annoying when you consider the next point.

\- Configuration and preferences are modified by editing XML and text files,
instead of having a GUI for that.

Give me those features and I'll be happy to shell out those 60 bucks.

~~~
DanielStraight
Multi-select seems really cool to me, but I can't find any way to engage it
with the keyboard. It seems there should be some way to do that.

Another really cool feature: Visible whitespace on highlight.

There are some things that bug me though. One, there are bugs. The "All
Hallows" theme gives an error when loading, and any time I've turned on the
console, I've managed to get it full of error messages pretty quickly. Also,
there should be a way to move the cursor to the next/previous whitespace line
like on emacs.

The minimap should be resizable.

~~~
jskinner
Multi select with the keyboard: * Option one: select a few lines, then press
Ctrl+Shift+L to split the selection into one per line * Option two:
Ctrl+Alt+Up or Down

Thanks for the heads up about All Hallows Eve... I'll fix it for the next
beta. Minimap is tediously resizeable via Preferences/General Preferences
(change the value for the minimapMaxWidth value).

There's no built in command to move to the next/prev whitespace line, but it'd
be pretty easy to whip up with a Python plugin.

~~~
DanielStraight
Awesome. Kudos on actually doing something _new_ with text editors. I use
emacs because it's the best out there, not because I think it's the best
possible. I think it's cool that the config is text. It gives me hope for
something like dired (absolutely one of the best features of emacs) too.

------
yan
Without looking any deeper into it, the zoomed out view on the left
('MiniMap') looks amazing and I'd love my editor (MacVim) to incorporate it.

Is this for Windows only?

I tend to love features that need no explanations, no marketing, just a small
screenshot for you to instantly see that it's a) amazing, b) useful, and c)
should have been existent for a while now. Mark of a fantastic feature if you
ask me.

~~~
URSpider94
The site states: "Sublime Text requires Windows Vista, Windows XP, or Windows
2000 (with DirectX 9 installed)."

Something this pretty looks like it belongs on a Mac.

~~~
dazmax
Here's hoping TextMate 2 will be this good.

------
nixme
Site's not loading for me. Anyone have a cache?

~~~
petercooper
Could someone summarize it in a paragraph or two? I've skimmed the comments
here but it doesn't help a massive amount - too many details. I don't really
care about seeing it if it's down, but what _is_ it?

(Edit: [http://feedblog.org/2008/01/18/sublime-text-high-level-
navig...](http://feedblog.org/2008/01/18/sublime-text-high-level-navigation-
emulated-in-emacs/) seems to have a summary of sorts.)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It's a text editor, looks to be curses based(?) using python. For me it wasn't
worth looking at - posts should have descriptions of what they're about. Grrr!

------
modeless
Minimap for Visual Studio:

<http://www.hanselman.com/blog/IntroducingRockScroll.aspx>

~~~
ableal
Good find, thanks. At about 40% of that page there's a long comment from the
code author. He says: "double click - instant find in file is my favorite
feature"

Sounds like a good idea for other implementations.

~~~
bd
Also Notepad++ has such feature (instant document-wide highlight on
selection). It's indeed quite useful.

<http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm>

------
gjm11
Would anyone who uses this care to describe how it compares to other text
editors we might be more familiar with (vim, emacs, TextMate, Notepad, ...)?
The minimap is obvious (and a very nice idea); what else is in there?

~~~
jcw
From the site, it looks like it has regex search/replace and multiple/vertical
selection. It also looks like it can automate tasks (with macros, perhaps?).

I use vim, but I've been thinking lately that all you really need to
efficiently edit text are the above things listed. Vim and Emacs are extremely
powerful, but your first experience with them was probably awful, and the
learning curves are steep. Is a powerful AND intuitive text editor possible?

~~~
latortuga
I figure you know this already as a user of vim but I thought it might be
worth pointing out that vim has all of those features.

~~~
Afton
I think jcw's point was that while vim has these features, no additional
features are really required.

I interprete the exchange this way: question "how does it stack up". answer:
"meets minimum bar".

------
mhb
Is the text on the minimap readable? Good application for those subpixel
fonts.

------
drcode
That minimap is a nice piece of innovation. I'll be waiting until someone
ports it to EMACS though :-)

~~~
aristus
I do C-x 3 and load a homebrew "tiny-mode" that shrinks the font size in the
second window. Maybe I'll package it up and post it later.

~~~
epe
Please do, I'm curious to take a look at it.

~~~
asdfqwersdf
Here's a first crack at the effect: <http://gist.github.com/188773>

I'm not much of an elisp programmer, but this seems to work reasonably well.
It depends on Emacs 23. To use, load and run mini-map-mode.

~~~
asdfqwersdf
Anyone still following this should use the minimap mode at
<http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs-en/ThingsEmacsCannotDo>. It's better in
(almost) every way than mine.

------
joshuarr
Dear Coda - please look long and hard at that minimap codebrowser!

~~~
aichcon
Seriously - this is making me consider a switch.

------
marze
What is amazing to me is not the features this editor has, but that editors
haven't had these features for the last 10 years.

------
okeumeni
The Sublime appears to be down for me :(

------
DannoHung
Minimap is cool, but it'd be even cooler if things like module, class, and
function names were slightly magnified at their definition points.

------
deutronium
Just tested it under wine, the basic functionality with the 'minimap' seems to
work fine, haven't got round to testing macros etc. though.

------
Poiesis
Bleh. No most-recently-used-first control-tab behavior. Uninstalled.

Also, I'd expect easier preferences setting than editing a config file for
$59.

------
shaunxcode
I am curious to see what the macro system is like but I do not have any
windows machines at my disposal. Time for virtual box!

------
coliveira
Looks like it uses Textmate packages, so a lot of code is already available
for different languages.

------
FreeRadical
The black background really makes it difficult for me to read for long periods
of time :/

~~~
jskinner
You can change the colour scheme within the editor - try Preferences/Apply
Color Scheme/Dawn for a black-on-white colour scheme

------
Moschops
Aye, *nix port, please.

~~~
monos
pretty pretty please

------
seedy
Oh someone please do add minimap to Notepad++

------
RyanMcGreal
Sublime HTTP 500 error.

------
andrewljohnson
Aquamacs for life! But I'll try this out when it comes to a mac near me.

------
gcb
i'm so implementing the side scroll thing in vim

~~~
avinashv
Stick it on Github and reply to this comment with the link s'il vous plait.
I'll give it a shot myself, but my vimscript is extremely weak.

